# German residency through marriage



## dcasarrubias

Hi, i am an American citizenship and I have a German fiance and we plan on getting married and moving to Germany. I was wondering if someone was kind enough to explain how the process work.

Thanks,


----------



## James3214

It's quite simple, just come over to Germany and apply for the residence visa when you are here.
German Missions in the United States - Permanent Residence


----------



## ALKB

James3214 said:


> It's quite simple, just come over to Germany and apply for the residence visa when you are here.
> German Missions in the United States - Permanent Residence


Just do that after getting married - marrying a non-EU citizen in Germany is a bit of a headache. Better marry over in the US 

Everything else is quite uncomplicated.


----------



## dcasarrubias

James3214 said:


> It's quite simple, just come over to Germany and apply for the residence visa when you are here.



Where should I apply once I arrive in Germany?


----------



## dcasarrubias

Also, on the German embassy website it says that one of the required documents is: "your driver's license and/or utility bill in your name as proof of residence in the consular district where you plan to apply"

Do they mean my American License? For the utility bill, the bill has my wife's name on it since she lives in Germany, so I don't know how they expect my name to be on it, if I have not even moved to Germany yet.


----------



## Nononymous

dcasarrubias said:


> Where should I apply once I arrive in Germany?


The Ausländerbehörde.


----------



## Nononymous

dcasarrubias said:


> Also, on the German embassy website it says that one of the required documents is: "your driver's license and/or utility bill in your name as proof of residence in the consular district where you plan to apply"
> 
> Do they mean my American License? For the utility bill, the bill has my wife's name on it since she lives in Germany, so I don't know how they expect my name to be on it, if I have not even moved to Germany yet.


I imagine they mean in the US, since they are referring to "consular district".

FYI, Germans register with the local municipal authority, so they would never be asked for utility bills or other forms of ID as proof of address.


----------

